# Things that Irritated You



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

I was wondering what things annoy you?

Bikes on the pavement
Extended leads
People telling me what I should and shouldn't eat or drink 
People on mobile phones who use them a the checks out and completely ignore everyone around them.


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

The tiny weeny screws used in glasses. The screw has just fallen out of OH's glasses and the lens has dropped out. Can't find the screw
Screaming noisy kids and dogs left barking (school holidays yet again)


I'll come back on this as there will be more:Smuggrin


----------



## Dave S (May 31, 2010)

Happy Paws said:


> Bikes on the pavement
> Extended leads
> People telling me what I should and shouldn't eat or drink
> People on mobile phones who use them a the checks out and completely ignore everyone around them


Exactly the same for me plus front garden hedges extending out onto the footpath thereby narrowing the pathway - difficult when cars are parked partly on same pathway and trying to get past with the dogs getting past whilst not getting scratched or wet.
Also people with negative attitude - so frustrating when trying to arrange things or get things done and finally bad or inconsiderate drivers - cars, busses, trucks, vans it does not matter about size, brain cells matter most.


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

Oh where to start
Smokers throwing their **** ends in the street or down the drains. They dont even bother to stub them out.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Just remembered another.... gravel drives most of the grave is one the pavement, it gets in Dillons paws, the tyres of me mobility scooter and I worry about little ones falling over.


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2018)

Happy Paws said:


> I was wondering what things annoy you?
> 
> Bikes on the pavement
> Extended leads
> ...


Some of us have to ride bikes on pavements, me for one.

People who use their mobiles when driving unless they have a hands free kit.


----------



## PawsOnMe (Nov 1, 2012)

Seeing babies with mobile phones and them listening to really loud videos on it in public. 
People playing music on their tinny phones out loud in public too. 
People who interrupt others and think just because they're louder that you should listen to them instead. 
People who try to force their lifestyle/religion onto you.


----------



## Gemmaa (Jul 19, 2009)

People :Bag


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)

The one thing that really really irritates me are trucks that drive right up my car's backside. If for any reason like a dog or child running out in front me, and my having to jam on the brakes, I've no idea how they think they'll be able to stop without running into the back of me and no doubt causing a major accident!


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

People who bear grudges.
The self-righteous.
Hypocrites.
Drunkards. 
Bad manners.
Ignorance.
People who dislike dogs.


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

Inconsiderate people
Passive aggressive people
people that fail to see irony.....well...I think it is safe to say just people :Bag


----------



## Picklelily (Jan 2, 2013)

People without a sense o humour who proudly declare they don't have a sense of humour as if it's a good thing!

Agree, people who drive to close or drive like idiots.

Racists


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

Inconsiderate people .



Dave S said:


> Exactly the same for me plus front garden hedges extending out onto the footpath thereby narrowing the pathway - difficult when cars are parked partly on same pathway and trying to get past with the dogs getting past whilst not getting scratched or wet.


Same here. Some of the roads and pavements are so narrow here. The cars park too far on them and with the gardens , you have to walk sideways or walk in the road. They dont even bother to move their wing mirrors in so I do that for them


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

People who make snide digs instead of coming right out and saying what they mean.

People who aren't interested in a subject but try to stop other people discussing that subject.

People who don't care about animals and think they have the right to treat them however they see fit. 

People who complain about other people being rude whilst being incredibly rude themselves.


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

I forgot one.

Back seat passengers who don't understand the concept of seat belts, and sit as close to the back of the front seat as possible to talk to the front set passenger.

And then, when you tell them to sit back properly and explain the reasons why, they pull a face thinking you can't see them in the rear view mirror. 

A few kilometres further on, and you realise you're completely wasting your breath.


----------



## stockwellcat. (Jun 5, 2015)

Motor bikes, I hate the noise they make.

Cyclists ignoring red lights and going straight through them as pedestrains are crossing the road.

Car drivers who ignore no entry signs and drive down the road they aren't meant to (there is such a road near where I live and it has Pedestrian Zone on the sign and no cars, cyclists and buses on it).


----------



## picaresque (Jun 25, 2009)

Ice cream vans, they're too loud *old gimmer*


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2018)

I forgot one too, people parking on the pavement completely blocking the pavement.


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Uneven pavements
People who half park their vehicle on the pavement
Bins that block the pavement
People who think they can just feed my dog without asking
People in shops etc who talk to me like I'm a young child or ignore me just because I'm a wheelchair user
My neighbours :Bag
People who try to push their views (how to eat, religion, how to live) on to you


----------



## Dave S (May 31, 2010)

danielled said:


> Some of us have to ride bikes on pavements, me for one.


Do you ride up behind people and ring your bell for people to get out of your way?
Last person that did it to me was a woman on a sports bike complete with Lycra and helmet. I think she learnt a few new words and I am not ashamed to admit to it either.
There was a road right next to me and she should have been there.

So Dan - look out for me and my dogs.

Don's tin hat and waits for the shouting to start.


----------



## foxiesummer (Feb 4, 2009)

Siskin said:


> The tiny weeny screws used in glasses. The screw has just fallen out of OH's glasses and the lens has dropped out. Can't find the screw
> Screaming noisy kids and dogs left barking (school holidays yet again)
> 
> I'll come back on this as there will be more:Smuggrin


Ditto re glasses. When buying new glasses we keep the screws out of the old ones, once bitten etc.


----------



## foxiesummer (Feb 4, 2009)

Motorists who don't indicate. Peeps who don't say thank-you when I keep a door open for them. My husband.


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

Other cyclists! There’s no have to about cycling on pavements unless the road is unsafe or must jump a red lightning! Speaking as a cyclist with a hidden disability who cycles as responsibility as pot holes and obstacles allow.

Generally road users. I’m constantly appalled at how disrespectful people can be behind the wheel of a machine that has a very easy capacity to kill. Speaking as a car driver.

Noisy eaters and bad manners.

Noise in general especially on a nice summer day. Luckily it’s relatively quiet here but there is an entirely different rule for University May Balls.

The rule of being utterly right and never learning or being open to an adult debate.

People who assume all designers work for a fiver.

My mother.

People who assume that there is only a worthy life if one is a parent. The times I’ve been told to just adopt, just get a surrogate... generally it’s all preceded by ‘just’ and delivered by someone who has scant experience of infertility. Saying sorry and listening and learning works. Being ignorant and disrepctful of legitimate feelings has a huge impact on mental health and recovery from loss yet it still happens too often.

The hijacking of Mothering Sunday and numerous other festivals into commercial bull crap.


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

Dave S said:


> Do you ride up behind people and ring your bell for people to get out of your way?
> Last person that did it to me was a woman on a sports bike complete with Lycra and helmet. I think she learnt a few new words and I am not ashamed to admit to it either.
> There was a road right next to me and she should have been there.
> 
> ...


Good for you. I have a disability but I cycle on the road. If the road isn't safe, cyclists need to speak to the council, look up a cycle campaign group or contact their MP but it's unfair to put people who walk at risk. I have had so many near misses and with poor balance, they really are a near miss. It's dangerous.


----------



## Jason25 (May 8, 2018)

Cyclists who go out in groups all dressed in lycra doing 4 or 5 wide in a row in the middle of the road at the busiest time of the day.


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2018)

MollySmith said:


> Other cyclists! There's no have to about cycling on pavements unless the road is unsafe or must jump a red lightning! Speaking as a cyclist with a hidden disability who cycles as responsibility as pot holes and obstacles allow.
> 
> Generally road users. I'm constantly appalled at how disrespectful people can be behind the wheel of a machine that has a very easy capacity to kill. Speaking as a car driver.
> 
> ...


Well my vision is rubbish and I'm hearing impaired so there you go 2 reasons I have to ride on the pavement, visual and hearing impairment. I choose life. Cars kill.


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

danielled said:


> Well my vision is rubbish and I'm hearing impaired so there you go 2 reasons I have to ride on the pavement, visual and hearing impairment. I choose life. Cars kill.


My eyesight is not good and I have auditory issues so the routes I take are ones I can plan with a cycle app to be quiet roads and I have worked with the council here on a cycle path. The person who is in front of you walking may have sight and hearing issues too and you are putting them in danger. Cycles are also dangerous and have the ability to cause injuries to you and others.


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2018)

Dave S said:


> Do you ride up behind people and ring your bell for people to get out of your way?
> Last person that did it to me was a woman on a sports bike complete with Lycra and helmet. I think she learnt a few new words and I am not ashamed to admit to it either.
> There was a road right next to me and she should have been there.
> 
> ...


Well my visual impairment and hearing impairment aren't my fault. I was born with both impairments.


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

People who pretend they are listening to you when they're not.

I forgive small kids cycling on the pavement; that's a given. Otherwise bicycles are road vehicles.


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

danielled said:


> Well my vision is rubbish and I'm hearing impaired so there you go 2 reasons I have to ride on the pavement, visual and hearing impairment. I choose life. Cars kill.


I don't mean to be rude, but if you cannot hear or see very well should you be riding a bike in public at all? What if you hurt someone?


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2018)

MollySmith said:


> My eyesight is not good and I have auditory issues so the routes I take are ones I can plan with a cycle app to be quiet roads and I have worked with the council here on a cycle path. The person who is in front of you walking may have sight and hearing issues too and you are putting them in danger. Cycles are also dangerous and have the ability to cause injuries to you and others.


On my own I only ride up and down.


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2018)

Ceiling Kitty said:


> I don't mean to be ride, but if you cannot hear or see very well should you be riding a bike in public at all? What if you hurt someone?


Never hurt anybody yet. Why should people like me not be allowed to ride a bike? I only ride up and down on my own anyway.


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

Did anyone see that video of the toddler who got run down and badly hurt by a cyclist flying along the pavement?


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

danielled said:


> Never hurt anybody yet. Why should people like me not be allowed to ride a bike? I only ride up and down on my own anyway.


Because you (in your own words) cannot see very well, and you may hit someone.


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2018)

Ceiling Kitty said:


> Because you (in your own words) cannot see very well, and you may hit someone.


I've never hit somebody yet. I use what vision I do have as best I can and if I see or thing I see somebody I stop for a while. Plus somebody is always watching me whether that be mum or my aunty or uncle or even cousin. Or dad or my sister. I do have hearing aids too. Visually impaired not stupid is my motto. I can ski too, should I not do that either? My left ear is actually very good.


----------



## Picklelily (Jan 2, 2013)

I just remembered a big one

People who say 

"no offence but...." 


If you think it might cause offence or be hurtful then don't say it.


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

I thought cycling on the pavement was illegal .....


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

I don't know anything about skiing so can't comment on that.

I'm glad to hear you haven't hit anybody yet. I've never hit anyone in my car, but one can't be complacent.


----------



## Lyracollie (Mar 20, 2014)

People who think it's cute to have morbidly obese pets. 

Loud eaters / people talking with their mouths full.


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

Cleo38 said:


> I thought cycling on the pavement was illegal .....


Pinched from cyclinguk.org:


Firstly, the legislation doesn't refer to pavements, and neither does it refer to cyclists. That's important because there are tracks and shared use paths where cycling is not illegal.
It's an offence to drive a carriage on "any footpath or causeway by the side of any road made or set apart for the use or accommodation of foot passengers", essentially a footway next to the highway (different but equivalent legislation applies in Scotland).
The law also applies to children, but as those under ten are below the age of criminal responsibility they can't be prosecuted (watch out in Scotland however, where criminal responsibility starts at eight, though the Scottish Government has announced plans to increase this to twelve). Being too young to prosecute unfortunately didn't stop a policeman in Lincolnshire threatening to confiscate a four year-old's bike after he spotted her cycling along the pavement in 2015.
Fortunately, when FPNs were introduced for pavement cycling in 1999, Home Office Minister Paul Boateng issued guidance saying that: "The introduction of the fixed penalty is not aimed at responsible cyclists who sometimes feel obliged to use the pavement out of fear of traffic and who show consideration to other pavement users when doing so. Chief Police Officers who are responsible for enforcement, acknowledge that many cyclists, particularly children and young people, are afraid to cycle on the road, sensitivity and careful use of police discretion is required".
The Home Office guidance was re-affirmed in 2014 by the then Cycling Minister Robert Goodwill, who agreed that the police should use discretion in enforcing the law and recommended that the matter be taken up with the Association of Chief Police Officers (ACPO). ACPO welcomed the renewed guidance, circulated it to all forces, and issued a statement referring to "discretion in taking a reasonable and proportionate approach, with safety being a guiding principle".
To summarise, cycling on the pavement is still an offence, but there is clear guidance that the police are supposed to exercise discretion.
And finally on pavements, remember that on segregated cycle tracks the pedestrian side remains a footway, so if you cycle into the pedestrian side to pass a pedestrian in the cycle lane you technically commit a pavement cycling offence. There's an anomaly because cyclists have to ride on their side, but pedestrians are only advised to use theirs.


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2018)

Cleo38 said:


> I thought cycling on the pavement was illegal .....


It is however what choice do I have. If I could I'd ride on the road.


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

danielled said:


> It is however what choice do I have. If I could I'd ride on the road.


One argument (not necessarily mine) would be not to ride a bike in public at all.


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2018)

Ceiling Kitty said:


> I don't know anything about skiing so can't comment on that.
> 
> I'm glad to hear you haven't hit anybody yet. I've never hit anyone in my car, but one can't be complacent.


Because I stop well before. I've skiied down real mountains too. Being visually and hearing impaired if like me you have some vision and one ear that is quite good then why should we not ride bikes, if we can hear people even their footsteps or them talking then I stop. I never cycle fast either, wouldn't dare.


----------



## Dave S (May 31, 2010)

Ok now I have lit the touch paper let me add this;

I also have no objection to children riding their bikes on pavements but there used to be and possibly still is a maximum wheel size over which they should be on the road.
At the junior school opposite me there are classes for road safety riding bikes and I see classes almost every week riding up and down the road and yellow Hi-Viz jackets everywhere.

Older school kids I see riding in the road usually trying riding just on the rear wheel oblivious of any other road users - for "cool" read "crushed".

A general comment - Dan - my view on people with impairments is that perhaps they should think more about other people before racing around on their Mobility scooters practising silent approach before shouting and being abusive because their way is blocked by unsuspecting people.

Same as people with impairments and cycling either on or off pavements - they can do a lot of damage to themselves and others. 
Whilst I am not saying don't cycle etc as that would be unfair and restrictive I would like to think that due consideration is given to other people.
I really do not want to be hit by a cyclist on the pavement and be injured in any way.

Similarly my cars are taxed, insured and road legal in every way - I would be severely upset if a cyclist or mobility user damaged them, they are uninsured therefore any rectification costs would be out of my pocket.


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

Ceiling Kitty said:


> Pinched from cyclinguk.org:
> 
> 
> Firstly, the legislation doesn't refer to pavements, and neither does it refer to cyclists. That's important because there are tracks and shared use paths where cycling is not illegal.
> ...


I am sure that it would get you a fine in Cambridge.


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2018)

Ceiling Kitty said:


> One argument (not necessarily mine) would be not to ride a bike in public at all.


As I can hear a lot through my left ear then why should I have a boring life without riding a bike? It's my left ear that enables me to hear people. I sometimes have my contact lens in too. There is a public cycle path nearby too but I'm not allowed on that on my own. I'm a human being. I'm a normal human being who just happens to have 2 sensory impairment.


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

Picklelily said:


> I just remembered a big one
> 
> People who say
> 
> ...


 LOL I have a friend like that.


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

People who overtake you on bends or unsuitable roads.
People who text on their mobile whilst with you supposedly as company.
That damn annoying advert with the two sisters singing ridiculous songs ( although haven't seen it in a while so hopefully it's run it's course! )
Inconsiderate dog owners
Dog owners walking their dogs off lead on public roads/pavements!
Family....


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2018)

Dave S said:


> Ok now I have lit the touch paper let me add this;
> 
> I also have no objection to children riding their bikes on pavements but there used to be and possibly still is a maximum wheel size over which they should be on the road.
> At the junior school opposite me there are classes for road safety riding bikes and I see classes almost every week riding up and down the road and yellow Hi-Viz jackets everywhere.
> ...


I always take into consideration other people. I certainly don't go racing round on my bike. So yes when I cycle I always give due consideration to others. I ride at a slow speed.


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

Here's my biggest peeve these days. People who come into this forum and don't bother to look it over and find the correct place to make their post and ask their questions. 

How lazy can someone be? That annoys the heck out of me.


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

danielled said:


> As I can hear a lot through my left ear then why should I have a boring life without riding a bike? It's my left ear that enables me to hear people. I sometimes have my contact lens in too. There is a public cycle path nearby too but I'm not allowed on that on my own. I'm a human being. I'm a normal human being who just happens to have 2 sensory impairment.


I had to have a boring (and extremely inconvenient) life not driving a car for several years, for medical reasons. Sometimes you just gotta do what you gotta do.


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

lorilu said:


> Here's my biggest peeve these days. People who come into this forum and don't bother to look it over and find the correct place to make their post and ask their questions.
> 
> How lazy can someone be? That annoys the heck out of me.


Do you mean people posting animal-related questions in the 'forum help and suggestions' section?


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

People who pride themselves on speaking their mind and are indignant when offence is taken. They seem to regard plain speaking as a license for being rude.
What happened to tact ?


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

Ceiling Kitty said:


> Do you mean people posting animal-related questions in the 'forum help and suggestions' section?


Yep. Or any of the other non animal related sections. How difficult is it to find the dog section to ask a question about your dog? Or the cat section? It's not difficult at all.

I try to live my life as peacefully as possible, not letting other people's annoying little habits or idiosyncrasies or nastinesses, whether deliberate or whatever, take up space in my head.

But this drives me insane lol.


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2018)

Ceiling Kitty said:


> I had to have a boring (and extremely inconvenient) life not driving a car for several years, for medical reasons. Sometimes you just gotta do what you gotta do.


I'm a normal human being let me enjoy my bike.


----------



## picaresque (Jun 25, 2009)

Picklelily said:


> I just remembered a big one
> 
> People who say
> 
> ...


Yep, also those who crow about 'telling it like it is' or 'calling a spade a spade' and using it as an excuse to just be horrible to people.


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

lorilu said:


> Yep. Or any of the other non animal related sections. How difficult is it to find the dog section to ask a question about your dog? Or the cat section? It's not difficult at all.
> 
> I try to live my life as peacefully as possible, not letting other people's annoying little habits or idiosyncrasies or nastinesses, whether deliberate or whatever, take up space in my head.
> 
> But this drives me insane lol.


I think maybe some people are not well versed with internet forum use - either because they are of older generations not used to internet use at all, or because they are more users of Twitter, Facebook etc.

That said, I do personally find this forum pretty self-explanatory.


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

OK, I think we've said all there is to say about *bikes* now.


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

danielled said:


> I'm a normal human being let me enjoy my bike.


Fortunately for you, you are free to enjoy your bike regardless of what I think. Happy cycling!


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

SusieRainbow said:


> OK, I think we've said all there is to say about bkes now.


Bikes, maybe.

Frankly I don't think anyone can ever say enough about bkes.


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

Ceiling Kitty said:


> Bikes, maybe.
> 
> Frankly I don't think anyone can ever say enough about bkes.


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2018)

SusieRainbow said:


> OK, I think we've said all there is to say about bkes now.


Me too.


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2018)

SusieRainbow said:


>


I knew what you meant. Sorry I posted about where I ride mine.


----------



## Dave S (May 31, 2010)

" OK, I think we've said all there is to say about bkes now."

Well said Susie. 



and another irritation is how people cannot run their daily lives without plastering it all over Facebook - how much they love their kids/wive/partner/mistress etc, where they are going at that time complete with pics - OK you are out, lets go burgle, asking questions like " wheres the best place for a Burger" or "Is xxxx shop open today?"
Millions of photos of last nights lightning - we know what it looks like and all the other associated rubbish.

What people need to do is look at their profiles and delete any personal info about them before they are scammed.


----------



## picaresque (Jun 25, 2009)

Too many Americanisms. If it's part of your vernacular it's obviously fine, if you're from Berkshire you sound like a nob. I'm seeing 'y'all' now all over social media from Brits and it is so so ridiculous and cringey. It's like if an American was using cockney rhyming slang every other sentence.


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

picaresque said:


> Too many Americanisms. If it's part of your vernacular it's obviously fine, if you're from Berkshire you sound like a nob. I'm seeing 'y'all' now all over social media from Brits and it is so so ridiculous and cringey. It's like if an American was using cockney rhyming slang every other sentence.


And calling everyone ' guys'!
People who make statements with an upward inflection as if they are asking a question !:Banghead


----------



## Picklelily (Jan 2, 2013)

picaresque said:


> Too many Americanisms. If it's part of your vernacular it's obviously fine, if you're from Berkshire you sound like a nob. I'm seeing 'y'all' now all over social media from Brits and it is so so ridiculous and cringey. It's like if an American was using cockney rhyming slang every other sentence.


Oh gosh yes and those people who clearly from backgrounds where they should speak with a plum in their mouth but adopt an alternative accent because they think it will make them more likeable, relatable, famous or marketable. I'm thinking of several TV and Youtube personalities here


----------



## picaresque (Jun 25, 2009)

SusieRainbow said:


> And calling everyone ' guys'!
> People who make statements with an upward inflection as if they are asking a question !:Banghead


'Awesome' (except in the original sense) was the worst. Until 'y'all'.


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

I call people guys....And I say awesome 

Runs off :Bag


----------



## picaresque (Jun 25, 2009)

Picklelily said:


> Oh gosh yes and those people who clearly from backgrounds where they should speak with a plum in their mouth but adopt an alternative accent because they think it will make them more likeable, relatable, famous or marketable. I'm thinking of several TV and Youtube personalities here


Oh I hate that too. They're not fooling anyone.


----------



## picaresque (Jun 25, 2009)

StormyThai said:


> I call people guys....And I say awesome
> 
> Runs off :Bag


I'll forgive you as long as you draw the line at y'all.


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

picaresque said:


> I'll forgive you as long as you draw the line at y'all.


Yeah....no...y'all is a stretch too far for me


----------



## Gemmaa (Jul 19, 2009)

StormyThai said:


> I call people guys....And I say awesome
> 
> Runs off :Bag


..and I put a video of lightning in a cloud on FB :Hilarious


----------



## picaresque (Jun 25, 2009)

StormyThai said:


> Yeah....no...y'all is a stretch too far for me


You are absolved :Angelic


----------



## Lyracollie (Mar 20, 2014)

Y'all are bitter


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

danielled said:


> Because I stop well before. I've skiied down real mountains too. Being visually and hearing impaired if like me you have some vision and one ear that is quite good then why should we not ride bikes, if we can hear people even their footsteps or them talking then I stop. I never cycle fast either, wouldn't dare.


I don't see an issue with you cycling on the pavement as you've stated you can see/hear if anyone is nearby and if you encounter a pedestrian, you stop. No harm done imo 

I sometimes cycle on the path if I don't feel safe on the road and where there are no pedestrians. If one appeared I would stop too, or pass wide and slow, so don't see a problem tbh


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

I say Y'all but only when I'm talking to my sister and her family as they come from Texas


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Dave S said:


> A general comment - Dan - my view on people with impairments is that perhaps they should think more about other people before racing around on their Mobility scooters practising silent approach before shouting and being abusive because their way is blocked by unsuspecting people.
> .


I have a Mobility Scooter and do not race around on it, it only does 4 miles an hour and I never go fast on it, I keep it around half speed which is fast enough when other people are around plus the fact a child, cat or dog could run out of a drive in front of me. I'm well aware that the pavements are for pedestrians and wait for a good space or stay well back until they are out of the way before going past them. I've never shouted abusive to anyone, I brought up to be polite to say excuse me, please and thank-you.

I also have insurance.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Things that irritate me:

Inconsiderate people - that covers a lot of things! 

Bad driving
Numpty dog owners
Noisy neighbours
Bad, lazy workmanship 
Cruelty
Users
Disengaged parents
Antisocial behaviour


----------



## picaresque (Jun 25, 2009)

Lyracollie said:


> Y'all are bitter


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

This is the thread for me I'm sure I'm getting grumpier the older I get here goes; 

Road works on a Monday morning I know they need to be done but why oh why on my commute. 

Self service tills in the supermarket no there is not an unexpected item in my shopping basket shut up. 

He only wants to play owners well we are running exercise your own dog instead of expecting mine to chase them round for half an hour. 

People in my parking spot grrr .... 

Facebook I don't get it 

I'll be back with more I'm sure


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

I knew I had more 

People commenting on my weight rude (your ok your skinny you can do what you like) believe me I can't 

My spots I'm 35 I should not still have spots 

People telling me i should have children again rude 

I could go on lol


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

SusieRainbow said:


> OK, I think we've said all there is to say about *bikes* now.


That's not fair. I wanted to show everyone the bike I built for lots and lots of HOW MUCH MONEY:Jawdrop back in 96. Lots of space age technology, overtime, blood, sweat, tears and foul earthling type language went into its completion.

It's now 22 years old, and despite the many miles it still looks in showroom condition.










And then, last year I bought a proper road racing bike for a snip of a price. :Cigar (thumbnail attached)

Although, I haven't actually been anywhere on it yet cos MrsZee's trying to work me to death so she can flog the both of them to buy another Sar' with the proceeds.

Crafty mare!:Meh


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

Dave S said:


> " OK, I think we've said all there is to say about bkes now."
> 
> Well said Susie.
> 
> ...


Agreed. That 'vaguebooking' gets me too.

- Upset

- You okay hun?

Grrrrrrrrrr


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

Sooooo many things irritate me.:Shifty
people
work
technology
weather
really, it would be quicker to name the things Im perfectly happy with!LOL


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

1/2 inch really irritates me right now. I found my most favourite jeans in the world ever squirrelled away because they are too small and I’m half an inch away from them fitting.


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

picaresque said:


> Too many Americanisms. If it's part of your vernacular it's obviously fine, if you're from Berkshire you sound like a nob. I'm seeing 'y'all' now all over social media from Brits and it is so so ridiculous and cringey. It's like if an American was using cockney rhyming slang every other sentence.


Get annoyed with people who "correct" my pronounciation of words when in fact I'm pronouncing them in the correct way and not in the American way. 
American TV is changing our language.


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

kimthecat said:


> Get annoyed with people who "correct" my pronounciation of words when in fact I'm pronouncing them in the correct way and not in the American way.
> American TV is changing our language.


I have a friend who corrects me if misspronounce a word drives me up the wall

People who chuck litter anywhere, even more so out of a car as their driving along. The sides of the A14 look like a rubbish bin.

The person or persons unknown who have taken three seats away around my favourite walk. Not everyone is fit and able and can walk miles, all I need is a sit down now and again to rest my back.

Grass! It keeps growing and we're going to have to cut it again before we leave here


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Happy Paws said:


> I have a Mobility Scooter and do not race around on it, it only does 4 miles an hour and I never go fast on it, I keep it around half speed which is fast enough when other people are around plus the fact a child, cat or dog could run out of a drive in front of me. I'm well aware that the pavements are for pedestrians and wait for a good space or stay well back until they are out of the way before going past them. I've never shouted abusive to anyone, I brought up to be polite to say excuse me, please and thank-you.
> 
> I also have insurance.


Ditto.


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

Zaros said:


> That's not fair. I wanted to show everyone the bike I built for lots and lots of HOW MUCH MONEY:Jawdrop back in 96. Lots of space age technology, overtime, blood, sweat, tears and foul earthling type language went into its completion.
> 
> It's now 22 years old, and despite the many miles it still looks in showroom condition.
> 
> ...


It's a very beautiful bike , I can see why you're so proud of it , but it's not irritating enough , sorry !
Unless , of course , you sit on it ringing the bell all day , that would qualify !


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

The fact I have just found a lovely crack in the screen of my phone....it doesn't make the phone unusable but now the crack is all I can see 
First world problems -sigh-


----------



## Tiggers (May 27, 2014)

Screaming, out of control kids!!!


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

Cyberhugs - just yeuch!


----------



## kittih (Jan 19, 2014)

The current list is as follows and is subject to change:
- The word "gobsmacked"
- Female mosquitoes
- People who drive at 40mph in a 60mph (don't really have a problem with that bit) and continue to drive at 40mph as they drive into a 30mph zone. Hello anyone home ?
- Inconsiderate people
- Rogue traders
- People who know their dog likes to jump up at people, doesn't put them on a leash as someone approaches and then thinks a feeble "sorry, bad dog" makes up for their dog jumping all over them. (It's been one of those weekends).
- Weeds, in particular bindweed
- Sciatica
- Flies


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

SusieRainbow said:


> It's not irritating enough , Unless you sit on it ringing the bell all day!


The bells, the bells! They made me deaf, you know. Jacqueline, Gabrielle, Guillaume and big Marie.

I don't have a bell on either of my bikes. I have no need for them.

Miss Isabelle Necessary wonders if this is so too?


----------



## KittenEevee (May 19, 2017)

People chewing with their mouths opening.


----------



## picaresque (Jun 25, 2009)

I whinge about it every year but summertime litter, you think you can go for a nice dog walk on a pleasant bank holiday evening and it's ruined by having to constantly dodge the mess left by dirty, inconsiderate wankers. Argh.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

People who interrupt me every time I speak.

So many people seem to do it - it drives me nuts!

Maybe I am boring or talk sh*t, but just let me finish my point!

The worst offender is my MIL! But she does it to everyone


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

kimthecat said:


> Get annoyed with people who "correct" my *pronounciation* of words when in fact I'm pronouncing them in the correct way and not in the American way.
> American TV is changing our language.


Er... pronunciation... sorry! :Bag


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

Ceiling Kitty said:


> Er... pronunciation... sorry! :Bag


Thats the american spelling of pronounciation.  :Hilarious :Bag


----------



## BlueJay (Sep 20, 2013)

A whole bunch. I'm a furious person.

Internet related, since we're on the internet;
Poor spelling and especially text speak REALLY shreds my cabbage. Before anyone shouts, I am aware dyslexia is a thing, but in no way whosoever does that excuse typin lyk dis. Y WUD U DO DIS???!!!!
It makes me want to peel someone's skin off. My own? Whoever is typing like that? Who knows. Anyone. Stop it.

There, their, they're. 
'Then' instead of 'than'?!
"Look at my new edition" with a new pet/whatever.
Chiwawa.
Dotson. Daxon. 
Replacing Ts with Ds (looking at you, American folk. Skiddish is not a thing. I saw someone type KIDDEN a while back in reference to cats.
You've gotta be kidden me.......

Really fat dogs and the people that think they are cute, funny or solid muscle.
The people that tell these people that their dog is perfect and to take no notice of THE VET.
Extreme brachy breeds and the people that don't see an issue with them.

Recreational drugs

Spitting

Kids running riot and parents who don't care.

Strangers who tell me they don't like tattoos or piercings. Good for you, don't get any then?

Onions being in everything

When you have an itch on the bottom of your foot but have shoes and socks on

Philip Schofield


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

BlueJay said:


> A whole bunch. I'm a furious person.
> 
> Internet related, since we're on the internet;
> Poor spelling and especially text speak REALLY shreds my cabbage. Before anyone shouts, I am aware dyslexia is a thing, but in no way whosoever does that excuse typin lyk dis. Y WUD U DO DIS???!!!!
> ...


I agree totally, text speak drives me mad, I'm dyslexia and try my best to get my spelling right, I'm always using my dictionary so hopefully my posts make some sort of sense and some posts take ages to do, some of the words that sound the same that are spelt different as they have different means do cause me problems, but I try my best. text speak would easier for me (I think) but that's just been lazy.

Hope you understand what I'm trying to say!

And yes our American cousins are ruining the English language.


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

BlueJay said:


> Philip Schofield


Bwahahahaha nearly spat tea on my keyboard


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

MilleD said:


> Bwahahahaha nearly spat tea on my keyboard


So did I as I thought I was the only one who found him really irritating


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

BlueJay said:


> A whole bunch. I'm a furious person.
> 
> Internet related, since we're on the internet;
> Poor spelling and especially text speak REALLY shreds my cabbage. Before anyone shouts, I am aware dyslexia is a thing, but in no way whosoever does that excuse typin lyk dis. Y WUD U DO DIS???!!!!
> ...


Chillax.


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

People who say Chillax:Hilarious


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

Happy Paws said:


> I agree totally, text speak drives me mad, I'm dyslexia and try my best to get my spelling right,
> 
> And yes our American cousins are ruining the English language.


The PF spell checker drives me mad as it is American 

I have a problem where, when speaking , Ive always mix up words in a sentence and swop the beginning of words and I can't tell left from right . Luckily my OH translates my gobbledegook.

Did you know there's an actor called Glen Philister? ( Phillip Glenister ):Hilarious


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

Happy Paws said:


> our American cousins are ruining the English language.


I think there might be a few people around this world who would readily claim they've ruined more than just the rich and beautiful English language, HP.


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

Siskin said:


> People who say Chillax:Hilarious


----------



## picaresque (Jun 25, 2009)

BlueJay said:


> Replacing Ts with Ds (looking at you, American folk. Skiddish is not a thing. I saw someone type KIDDEN a while back in reference to cats.
> You've gotta be kidden me.......


*American tv show*
*someone says 'duty'*
*everyone sniggers*


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Train Station it's a *Railway Station*


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

Shoes. They are not the right shape for the human foot and cause all sorts of problems. We should all go back to walking barefoot


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Mens shoes, they come in half sizes until size 10 then goes to 11, so for my OH a 10 is to tight and an 11 he walks out of.


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

My goodness! We're an irritated lot! 

I find that things that irritate me depends very much on my own mood and how tolerant I'm feeling. Yesterday, kids were very high on the list - especially whinging, screaming kids that start crying for no obvious reason, over and over again. Slightly better (because it's a bit more understandable) are kids who act like they've been stung because a fly has had the sheer audacity to fly through the open door (both these kids were 3y/o).

That pitiful whining, drawing-words-out thing that kids do because they learned it at school and because they want something ("Nanny, can I have a biscuit/jam tart/bag of crisps" Becomes "Naaaaannnnnnnny, can-I-have-a bisssssssscuitttttt/jam tarrrrrrrrrt/bag-o-crisssssssssssspssssss?)

I know, I know - I used to be one/they're the future etc, but the older I get, the less tolerant of kids I become. :Bag Every time I'm around the family's kids, I'm glad I don't have any, and never have.

Interrupting me when I'm talking (adults) is always annoying, and I have an aunt that does it. The fact she does it to everyone is no excuse, and I don't accept her "apology" because no sooner does she "apologise", but she's doing it again!

Dog owners who take their dogs out who seemingly never bother with a lead at all, or they do, but they don't bother putting the dog on the lead even as it approaches the road.  Yesterday it was a terrier who made a beeline for me and Milly, across a road. Of course, the dog had no recall, either. Owner had the cheek to say "he'll get ran over one of these days - he has no road sense" :Banghead To which I replied, "Neither does she (pointing to Milly), that's why she's on a lead". enguin

Someone took their dog to the pharmacy today, and left the dog right outside the door, with no lead, and no supervision. The Springer Spaniel in question had its nose right against the door and, because that door swings outwards, had to step back suddenly when the door was inevitably opened. 

This tablet's idea of spell-checker - it seems to choose when it wants to correct a spelling, and when it wants to ignore it!


----------



## Gemmaa (Jul 19, 2009)

My hair! :Nailbiting
I stupidly went to sleep with it still slightly damp and tied up.......I woke up looking like a combination of Dave Mustaine, Brian May & 80's Bon Jovi.
I brushed it and just looked like an angry sheep :Hilarious


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

Zaros said:


> I think there might be a few people around this world who would readily claim they've ruined more than just the rich and beautiful English language, HP.


Or them English ruined the beautiful French...:Mooning

People who invited you to go out then look at their Mobiles ... then ask you when are we going out again!!! :Sour

When a colleague has an access to my emails... and not vice versa.


----------



## PawsOnMe (Nov 1, 2012)

On here every time I try to use an apostrophe it sends me to a new paragraph and doesn' put my last letter on. didn' wouldn' shouldn' gahhhh so irritating. Doesn' happen anywhere else :Shifty


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

PawsOnMe said:


> On here every time I try to use an apostrophe it sends me to a new paragraph and doesn' put my last letter on. didn' wouldn' shouldn' gahhhh so irritating. Doesn' happen anywhere else :Shifty


:Hilarious

That doesn't happen to me on here, but it does on FB (although it's very rare I go on that now). Deletes the last word I've written, too, more often than not.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

The space bar on this lap top it doesn't always work, when I'vedone apost I have to go though itand put the spacesin


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

cheekyscrip said:


> Or them English ruined the beautiful French...:Mooning


Sacré bleu and bleedin' 'ell!

C'est dommage! Appeler un chat un chat!

You Inglishe you are such aerosols. You mimeek the french accent because you think it is cool, but you do not say Citroën and you do not say Renault and you do not say Peugeot like the french say Citroën and Renault and Peugeot.

Je dis ça, je dis rien.


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

Gemmaa said:


> My hair! :Nailbiting
> I stupidly went to sleep with it still slightly damp and tied up.......I woke up looking like a combination of Dave Mustaine, Brian May & 80's Bon Jovi.
> I brushed it and just looked like an angry sheep :Hilarious


:Hilarious

I used to have a shaggy perm back in the 1980s .


----------



## Lyracollie (Mar 20, 2014)

Helicopter parenting.

Babying little dogs and not allowing them to be dogs.

People feeding scraps of food to my dog despite me telling them a thousand times over that she's got stomach issues. Next time they'll be the ones to clean up the mess. :Shifty



Happy Paws said:


> Train Station it's a *Railway Station*


And I thought I was easily irritated.


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

Today on the bus woman gets on can't find her money 'can I put my bags down? ' ambles to back of bus puts her bags down ambles back to the front finds change. 

Me grrrrr


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

I'll tell you what irritates me.....

Acquaintances you do the odd favour for and all the time you're with them doing doing this odd favour, they gripe and groan about their friends (people you don't know and are never likely to) and how much trouble they are and cause. Blah, blah, blah, blah, blah and yak, yak, yak, yak, yak...
And all the while they're giving you the latest episode of their soap opera bleedin' lifestyle, you want to distant yourself from them because, deep down, you know when this acquaintance is back with their, oh so troublesome friends, they'll be griping about how troublesome you are because they just can't bloody well help themselves.:Facepalm


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

I have a huge list but here are a few:


Litter - People are so bloody lazy & inconsiderate

BMW/Audi drivers - is there some sort of unofficial competition to see who are the biggest @rseholes?
Self service checkouts in supermarkets
Americanisms that seem to have become the norm .... High school? Mom? Proms ... WTF is wrong with people?!
Chris Evans

Women's eyebrows ... what is going on?
People at work quizzing me why I'm having oat milk in my coffee
The fact that Corrie was on at 9pm yesterday coz that sh*t Britain's Got Talent is on
Sh*t programmes like Britian's Got Talent & the X Factor

Cat hair
My phone telling me that listening at high volume causes ear damage

People with elderly dogs who are obviously struggling & in pain but their owners insist they are fine & just 'a bit stiff'

My back pain
Retail parks


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

What IS going on with women's eyebrows!


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

Hahahahahaha @Lurcherlad !!! :Smuggrin


----------



## BlueJay (Sep 20, 2013)

Giant eyebrows, aaaahhh!! Everyone wanted skinny skinny eyebrows when I was in high school, now its all about channelling Eugene Levi.
At Crufts this year a makeup stall grabbed me and coloured in(???) my eyebrows. BUT WHY. Whats up with normal brows?

Also...
"On fleek"
What the bloody hell is that?!


----------



## picaresque (Jun 25, 2009)

BlueJay said:


> At Crufts this year a makeup stall grabbed me and coloured in(???) my eyebrows. BUT WHY. Whats up with normal brows?


Makeup stall... at a dog show? What


----------



## Guest (May 30, 2018)

Happy Paws said:


> Train Station it's a *Railway Station*


Train station, railway station, same thing. May I ask is a train a railway to you? To me it's a train and it stops at train stations.


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

BlueJay said:


> Giant eyebrows, aaaahhh!! Everyone wanted skinny skinny eyebrows when I was in high school, now its all about channelling Eugene Levi.
> At Crufts this year a makeup stall grabbed me and coloured in(???) my eyebrows. BUT WHY. Whats up with normal brows?
> 
> Also...
> ...


Dictionary.com's definition is "something that is flawless, perfect".

But I urge you to check out the Urban Dictionary's definition. I won't copy and paste it for fear of insulting other members who might use it.


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

"My bad" .... I've heard two people say this already today & it is so irritating. Where did this come from & why do people say it rather than "my mistake"? 

I felt like punching them & it's not even halfway through the day


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

And “lush” as in “that’s lush” :Bored


----------



## CollieSlave (May 5, 2016)

danielled said:


> Train station, railway station, same thing. May I ask is a train a railway to you? To me it's a train and it stops at train stations.


I object to TRAIN STATION because it is yet ANOTHER Americanism!!! We have had RAILWAY stations for more than 150 years (we damn near invented railways!) and we do not need more pollution from America messing up our perfectly good, widely accepted terms.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

danielled said:


> Train station, railway station, same thing. May I ask is a train a railway to you? To me it's a train and it stops at train stations.


No, it's a station by a railway track that trains run on so it's a Railway Station.


----------



## Bertie'sMum (Mar 27, 2017)

Just two for me -

1) "at the get go" - pardon ? what's wrong with "at the start" or "in the beginning" ?
2) how come all the actors in historical dramas have perfectly even, white teeth ? there weren't any orthodontists before the mid-20th century !


----------



## Teddy-dog (Nov 2, 2017)

I was going to write a long answer... but some of the recent comments have brought me to one thing...

"*Airplane*"


----------



## Guest (May 30, 2018)

CollieSlave said:


> I object to TRAIN STATION because it is yet ANOTHER Americanism!!! We have had RAILWAY stations for more than 150 years (we damn near invented railways!) and we do not need more pollution from America messing up our perfectly good, widely accepted terms.


Yet what travels on the tracks? A train.


----------



## Guest (May 30, 2018)

Happy Paws said:


> No, it's a station by a railway track that trains run on so it's a Railway Station.


What stops at it? Sure as heck isn't a car that stops at it.


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

danielled said:


> What stops at it? Sure as heck isn't a car that stops at it.


No, but there are railways there so therefore a railway station. The term 'train station' is a modern interpretation


----------



## BlueJay (Sep 20, 2013)

LinznMilly said:


> Dictionary.com's definition is "something that is flawless, perfect".
> 
> But I urge you to check out the Urban Dictionary's definition. I won't copy and paste it for fear of insulting other members who might use it.


:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious
That one makes more sense to me!

Not irritating, but while we're on words... Why is a motorbike called a motorbike when the full world is motorcycle?


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

I annoyed myself today . 
Had a clear out to make more space and took all the stuff to the RSPCA then got tempted and bought things I really dont need.


----------



## picaresque (Jun 25, 2009)

On Americanisms


----------



## Guest (May 30, 2018)

Cleo38 said:


> No, but there are railways there so therefore a railway station. The term 'train station' is a modern interpretation


We call it train station because hey trains stop at it. The tracks can't stop at it because the tracks don't move. Whereas a train can move so a train stops at it so it's a train station.


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

danielled said:


> We call it train station because hey trains stop at it. The tracks can't stop at it because the tracks don't move. Whereas a train can move so a train stops at it so it's a train station.


The railway tracks don't move ...... exactly!!


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

Saying "Math" instead of "Maths" - I can't pronounce it without the S "You do the math" no but I will do the maths.


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

And on the subject of Americanisms; _ 'Deplane' _To disembark from a aircraft.

Now I thought 'Deplane' was something once shouted by this little bloke...


----------



## Royoyo (Feb 21, 2013)

People who are too happy in the mornings. 

People who chew loudly.

Hermes.

Jimmy Carr.


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Royoyo said:


> People who are too happy in the mornings.
> 
> People who chew loudly.
> 
> ...


Jimmy Carr has the strangest laugh


----------



## Royoyo (Feb 21, 2013)

Siskin said:


> Jimmy Carr has the strangest laugh


I know! It's like a dying seal!


----------



## picaresque (Jun 25, 2009)

Royoyo said:


> People who are too happy in the mornings.


I don't trust these people


----------



## Guest (May 30, 2018)

Cleo38 said:


> The railway tracks don't move ...... exactly!!


The trains do mum as well as stop though.


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

Cleo38 said:


> The railway tracks don't move ...... exactly!!


ok, now you lot have annoyed me!:Shifty I was perfectly happy calling it a train station now Im wondering if Im wrong.....and does that mean that I can no longer call the bus station a bus station??:Bored
is it a road station!??

Also very annoyed with my weight at the moment. Diet like a demon and loose no weight at all, eat donuts for a month and gain no weight at all. I dont understand!rowning


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

Royoyo said:


> People who are too happy in the mornings.


The reason why I'm always extremely happy in the mornings is because, I always discover I haven't died during the night.


----------



## Dave S (May 31, 2010)

Found this and I think someone mentioned before in this thread...………


----------



## Tiggers (May 27, 2014)

Thunderstorms that don't materialise and increased humidity - argh!!!


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

Front seat car passengers who have absolutely no understanding of air bags and insist to carry a week's shopping on their bleedin' knees.:Rage.

When you get a can of fizzy orange smashed in your face at 100 kph, you're gonna know you've been Tangoed!


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

BlueJay said:


> Not irritating, but while we're on words... Why is a motorbike called a motorbike when the full world is motorcycle?


Imagine if 'mike' was short for micycle.


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

Zaros said:


> Front seat car passengers who have absolutely no understanding of air bags and insist to carry a week's shopping on their bleedin' knees.:Rage.
> 
> When you get a can of fizzy orange smashed in your face at 100 kph, you're gonna know you've been Tangoed!


My car has no airbags!


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

Litter - major peeve

Cafes that allow mountain bikers in splattered with mud and drenched in sweat, sitting on upholstered chairs but my non mud splattered dog and me have to stay outside. If the coffee wasn't as good as it is I'd avoid it but the bacon butties are to die for too. 

Cyclists on windy country roads, please you make me worry. 

Middle lane hoggers, grief this gets me so riled. Move over!!

Drivers who stupidly park so close in car parks that I can't get into my car

Parents who favour one child over another, even into adulthood to the extent that they favour one set of grandchildren over another .... making sure not to hide the fact. I was low contact, I'm now no contact after the last episode. 

People who "play" other people ie. to get one over on others, to use someone, to buy them. 

Messy teenagers - clean your own room!! 

Gnats and the resulting bites and itching. 

I will have more ....


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

Cleo38 said:


> Americanisms that seem to have become the norm .... High school? Mom? Proms ... WTF is wrong with people?


I didn't realise 'high school' was an Americanism. The secondary school I attended was called 'X High School' and as far as I know it was called that when it started in the 19th century. 

Also, I believe 'mom' is commonplace in some parts of the UK. My OH is from Birmingham and calls his mum 'mom'. Seems weird to me, but definitely not Americanised in that case.



CollieSlave said:


> I object to TRAIN STATION because it is yet ANOTHER Americanism!!! We have had RAILWAY stations for more than 150 years (we damn near invented railways!) and we do not need more pollution from America messing up our perfectly good, widely accepted terms.


I know this thread is about things that annoy us, but I don't think anything matters to me much less than someone calling a railway station a train station.

Personally I just refer to them as generic 'stations' and assume everyone knows what I'm talking about anyway!


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

I'm not too troubled by common Americanisms, to be honest.

Languages evolve constantly and as English speakers we already collectively use plenty of bits and pieces from other languages and cultures.

_Bon voyage, gesundheit, caveat emptor_... none of these expressions are British English. But then maybe people get annoyed about those too, I don't know.


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

Oh god, so many things irritate me

Drivers that don't indicate - I'll just employ my psychic abilities shall I?
Drivers that pull out in front of me then drive really slowly
People who are incapable of speaking at a normal volume on the phone
The title of this thread, things irritate me not irritated me
Text speak, I literally cannot understand some of the things my younger friends write on fb
Noise
Printers
Never being able to find trousers the right length


----------



## Elles (Aug 15, 2011)

Not a lot irritates me, but one thing that has me spitting nails... woah.

It’s whoa.


----------



## Teddy-dog (Nov 2, 2017)

There are many little things that annoy me, as people have posted already.

One thing that is really irritating me recently though, is the selfishness and impatience of most people today. So many people have a 'in it for me' mindset and don't consider others at all. It really annoys me. From the guy who went in the right-hand lane the other day to turn LEFT at a roundabout as he couldn't be bothered queuing. Why can't people just be patient and wait? To the people who have had a gorgeous, very old tree taken down in NESTING SEASON that had a whole rookery in it. Why? Why not wait until winter? Because the rooks were disturbing you? On that note, I have noticed so many old trees and bushes being chopped down recently. What gives people the right to disturb animals during their nesting season because trees are too close to whatever. Why can't this be done out of season?

Not saying anyone here. It just makes me sad. How people seem to only care about themselves and no one else, especially caring about the environment.

Sorry - rant!


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

Dog beach bans... (contentious, I know) but more humans leave crap on beaches that can endanger wildlife and us than dogs. I get sick of going to a beach and seeing fishing tackle with sharp points just left there. It's so dangerous. And cafes with the mud splatter as @westie~ma says, I agree.

And incorrect use of the word 'like' as in... 'It was, like, really warm today."


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

Teddy-dog said:


> There are many little things that annoy me, as people have posted already.
> 
> One thing that is really irritating me recently though, is the selfishness and impatience of most people today. So many people have a 'in it for me' mindset and don't consider others at all. It really annoys me. From the guy who went in the right-hand lane the other day to turn LEFT at a roundabout as he couldn't be bothered queuing. Why can't people just be patient and wait? To the people who have had a gorgeous, very old tree taken down in NESTING SEASON that had a whole rookery in it. Why? Why not wait until winter? Because the rooks were disturbing you? On that note, I have noticed so many old trees and bushes being chopped down recently. What gives people the right to disturb animals during their nesting season because trees are too close to whatever. Why can't this be done out of season?
> 
> ...


Yup agree, as a human race we've become very selfish and righteous. There are the heroes but I seem to encounter a lot of anti-heroes.


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

Teddy-dog said:


> There are many little things that annoy me, as people have posted already.
> 
> One thing that is really irritating me recently though, is the selfishness and impatience of most people today. So many people have a 'in it for me' mindset and don't consider others at all. It really annoys me. From the guy who went in the right-hand lane the other day to turn LEFT at a roundabout as he couldn't be bothered queuing. Why can't people just be patient and wait? To the people who have had a gorgeous, very old tree taken down in NESTING SEASON that had a whole rookery in it. Why? Why not wait until winter? Because the rooks were disturbing you? On that note, I have noticed so many old trees and bushes being chopped down recently. What gives people the right to disturb animals during their nesting season because trees are too close to whatever. Why can't this be done out of season?
> 
> ...


This enrages me too, our local council insists of trimming hedges during nesting season, as if our wildlife isn't in enough trouble


----------



## picaresque (Jun 25, 2009)

Ceiling Kitty said:


> I'm not too troubled by common Americanisms, to be honest.
> 
> Languages evolve constantly and as English speakers we already collectively use plenty of bits and pieces from other languages and cultures.
> 
> _Bon voyage, gesundheit, caveat emptor_... none of these expressions are British English. But then maybe people get annoyed about those too, I don't know.


I know what you mean, the exchange of languages and cultures shoud be a good thing. I suppose the issue with Americanisms specifically is that it's mostly one-way and everything seems to be becoming so homogenised.


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

Teddy-dog said:


> There are many little things that annoy me, as people have posted already.
> 
> One thing that is really irritating me recently though, is the selfishness and impatience of most people today. So many people have a 'in it for me' mindset and don't consider others at all. It really annoys me. From the guy who went in the right-hand lane the other day to turn LEFT at a roundabout as he couldn't be bothered queuing. Why can't people just be patient and wait? To the people who have had a gorgeous, very old tree taken down in NESTING SEASON that had a whole rookery in it. Why? Why not wait until winter? Because the rooks were disturbing you? On that note, I have noticed so many old trees and bushes being chopped down recently. What gives people the right to disturb animals during their nesting season because trees are too close to whatever. Why can't this be done out of season?
> 
> ...


It drives me mad too. On the heath/forest where we walk they were later than usual cutting down trees due to the bad weather in the Spring then they have started doing firebreak work and churning up great tracks of heather to the side of the paths where the ground nesting birds nest, we have seen Nightjar eggs right close to the path but its literally been scooped up and dumped on one side of the path. Also Network Rail have been in trouble in this area for cutting down lots of trees/bushes during nesting season - I signed a petition about it.


----------



## BlueJay (Sep 20, 2013)

MollySmith said:


> And incorrect use of the word 'like' as in... 'It was, like, really warm today."


Incorrect use of 'literally'!!
"I'm literally boiling today"

ARE YOU THOUGH
ARE YOU REALLY


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

I was under the impression that no tree works could be undertaken during the nesting season or is it just a recommendation that is ignored by everyone. Poor nightjar, these birds have enough problems surviving without idiot humans making life harder for them.


----------



## Teddy-dog (Nov 2, 2017)

rottiepointerhouse said:


> It drives me mad too. On the heath/forest where we walk they were later than usual cutting down trees due to the bad weather in the Spring then they have started doing firebreak work and churning up great tracks of heather to the side of the paths where the ground nesting birds nest, we have seen Nightjar eggs right close to the path but its literally been scooped up and dumped on one side of the path. Also Network Rail have been in trouble in this area for cutting down lots of trees/bushes during nesting season - I signed a petition about it.


That is awful 



Siskin said:


> I was under the impression that no tree works could be undertaken during the nesting season or is it just a recommendation that is ignored by everyone. Poor nightjar, these birds have enough problems surviving without idiot humans making life harder for them.


I think they are supposed to check for nests.... I'm sure they're not supposed to during nesting season but it seems to be happening everywhere!

In our local woodland where I walk they are chopping trees down, loads of them, due to being close to power lines. We've actually asked them why they are doing it during nesting season and they said they're allowed due to the power line - I'm sure that's not right!! Why didn't they do it in winter or wait?


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Teddy-dog said:


> That is awful
> 
> I think they are supposed to check for nests.... I'm sure they're not supposed to during nesting season but it seems to be happening everywhere!
> 
> In our local woodland where I walk they are chopping trees down, loads of them, due to being close to power lines. We've actually asked them why they are doing it during nesting season and they said they're allowed due to the power line - I'm sure that's not right!! Why didn't they do it in winter or wait?


Totally agree with you, it's so madding. 
Maybe they do have a rough check round for nests, but not all birds nest in nicely built nest of twigs and moss like say many of the finches. Very small holes could have any of the tit families in there and birds like treecreepers nest under a bit of loose bark. Birds go to a lot of trouble hiding their nests away from predators, so I can imagine some workman or other who doesn't have much birding knowledge wouldn't know what to look for.


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

Siskin said:


> I was under the impression that no tree works could be undertaken during the nesting season or is it just a recommendation that is ignored by everyone. Poor nightjar, these birds have enough problems surviving without idiot humans making life harder for them.


I found this which explains things a bit but its still confusing

http://ww2.rspb.org.uk/community/wi...-end-of-the-stick-about-hedges-and-trees.aspx


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

rottiepointerhouse said:


> I found this which explains things a bit but its still confusing
> 
> http://ww2.rspb.org.uk/community/wi...-end-of-the-stick-about-hedges-and-trees.aspx


So it's just advisory and probably largely ignored, thought as much


----------



## steveshanks (Feb 19, 2015)

Teddy-dog said:


> "*Airplane*"


 I hear you.......AND its not a plane!!! Its an Aeroplane, (what makes it worse is my PC says thats spelled wrong and wants to change it to Airplane) an Aircraft, you can even call it a kite, a jet or a thingy but a plane is something you use on wood.......More later, i'm like a grumpy old man my list is gonna be like war and peace length. Actually while i'm here lets have 3........Men over the age of 6 in bow ties, listen if you want to look like a sex pest you carry on, but please be aware you look like a £$%!......Men wearing scarves in the summer, especially a Keffiyeh, i don't care what its made of it will make you hotter, i don't think you need to raise it up for a sandstorm in Newcastle shopping centre but if you want to look like a pretentious ££%! you carry on. And not last men over 12 wearing 3 quarter trousers, unless its like the scene i saw a while back, a man about 70, with a big beer gut wearing a tartan polo shirt, Velcro slippers, brown nylon socks pulled right up and three quarter pale blue pants, he was cool 

Oh and people who complain about road bikes not using cycle tracks or complain about them riding 3 abreast, if they ride single file cars pass to close and in dangerous situations, if you use most of the road cars will wait and pass properly. Zaros, love those bikes, the Kona is my era for MTB's and the Bianchi is just a thing of beauty, i presume it wears Campag.


----------



## steveshanks (Feb 19, 2015)

rottiepointerhouse said:


> Saying "Math" instead of "Maths" - I can't pronounce it without the S "You do the math" no but I will do the maths.


 I thought math was a different discipline from maths, no idea why i think that though.



westie~ma said:


> Cafes that allow mountain bikers in splattered with mud and drenched in sweat, sitting on upholstered chairs but my non mud splattered dog and me have to stay outside. If the coffee wasn't as good as it is I'd avoid it but the bacon butties are to die for too.


We have a cafe near here that has a sign saying "No mudguards, no sitting in our cafe"



Matrod said:


> People who are incapable of speaking at a normal volume on the phone


 or people who insist on chatting, if a phone call or text lasts longer than 15 words then don't ring/text me


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

At the extremely high risk of irritating the whole thread and it's creator @Happy Paws, the question is what irritated us.. implying something that did, but no longer does.

* prepares self for everyone tagging MollySmith as an extreme source of irritation *


----------



## steveshanks (Feb 19, 2015)

MollySmith said:


> At the extremely high risk of irritating the whole thread and it's creator @Happy Paws, the question is what irritated us.. implying something that did, but no longer does.
> 
> * prepares self for everyone tagging MollySmith as an extreme source of irritation *


Very true which reminds me of something that irritates me, Grammar and spelling police, some of us are thick you know


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

steveshanks said:


> Very true which reminds me of something that irritates me, Grammar and spelling police, some of us are thick you know


I actually have to apologise to people who I am in regular contact with because I will use the wrong word..it's not just there their and they're, I mess up but there are so many words in the English language that either sound the same but meaning different such as right and write. Only when your brain isn't working right due to medication do you realise...so I give up now and think sod it they can think I am stupid! I only started mixing up writing when I started a certain medication...plus I also blame autocorrect who guesses the most common words I use so sentences never make sense either!


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

steveshanks said:


> Very true which reminds me of something that irritates me, Grammar and spelling police, some of us are thick you know


We went to a pub quiz fundraiser. 
We aren't quiz people at all but thought we'd support the cause.

The questions answered, papers passed to next table, during marking I could clearly hear snide remarks about our spellings, I ignored and carried on.

Then it was mentioned loudly again, I looked him square in the eye, "You do realise that's incredibly rude don't you", nothing more was said.


----------



## Blaise in Surrey (Jun 10, 2014)

Men in flipflops- ick ick ick!!!


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

steveshanks said:


> Zaros, love those bikes, the Kona is my era for MTB's and the Bianchi is just a thing of beauty, i presume it wears Campag.


They're both art. 

As for the Bianchi, quality frame, quality componentry. Except for the saddle. The saddle is a DDK Corones X-90 and I'd like to replace it with something a bit more eye catching in lime green to suit the Bianchi frame stripe. Selle SMP do some radical looking seats, very simiar to the one fitted on the Kona. Unfortunately the nearest I can get to the desired colour is yellow. 
It's a consideration because I know a place that dyes leather. So, if I treat MrsZee right she just might give me the 4 big ones I need to complete the bike's looks.


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

Blaise in Surrey said:


> Men in flipflops- ick ick ick!!!


With socks !


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

Blaise in Surrey said:


> Men in flipflops- ick ick ick!!!





SusieRainbow said:


> With socks !


And knotted handkerchiefs on their heads.:Facepalm


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Lots of things irritate me, I'm just a grumpy old git really.
People who talk LOUDLY when on their mobiles. Why do people have to shout into their phones? and why oh why do some people have the volume up so loudly that you can hear both sides of the convo? It's totally maddening especially in the confined space of a bus.
People who are in the room with you, totally ignoring you and reading their texts etc.
People who spit on the pavement. It's awful seeing them gob out, nasty.
People who are on their phones while walking their dogs and not paying attention as the dog leaves presents for others to walk in!!
Packets I can't get open coz they're so firmly sealed, don't they want us to use whatever it is we've just bought?
Dripping taps!
Creaky doors.
Congealed soap dishes.

I'd better stop now or I'll be here all night.


----------



## Elles (Aug 15, 2011)

Don’t get me wrong, I don’t mind spelling errors generally, make them myself, but people spelling whoa woah really gets my goat. No idea why. :Hilarious


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

People who think its their god given right to do whatever the hell they want because they are old, a kid, in a difficult situation, infirm, disabled, lazy or just plain dumb - and all manner of other excuses, without a solitary thought to others ( Example- guy parked his Porsche in a disabled bay at local shops because " people keep hitting the doors with their cars.......")

Vaguebooking

Colleagues recently.....


----------



## Boxerluver30 (Jun 14, 2017)

People in general, why are so many so rude nowadays 

Men who walk around shirtless who really shouldn't be, no one wants to see that thanks :Vomit

People walking their dogs offlead by the busy main road near me, my heart is in my mouth every time I see it 

People who walk slow and take up the entire pavement. I know it's not always their fault but I'm a fast walker so I can't help but get annoyed by it 

Parents who let their kids run riot. If you can't trust your kid to not run off then hold their hand or better yet get some reins lol .

Dog owners who let their dogs misbehave and run riot without any considration for anyone else 

People who always think they know better than you and can't admit they are wrong. Have some humility for goodness sake 

Ahh that felt good


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

I have one more to add

People who when their out of control offlead dog has a go at your calm onlead dog then blame you for the confrontation because your dog was on a lead


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

Am not usually irritated. But on the advice of the GP I have 3 day course of sleeping tablets. These irritate me. The taste of metallic in my mouth is disgusting and the likelihoof of my remembering what I wrote on some threads is zilch too! Plus no guarantee to sleep either!


----------



## Eeyore (Aug 28, 2014)

All, who drive way too fast along the forest track, ignoring the dog walkers and kids, who also use the track! And mosquitoes. My dog has developed a habit of ending our walks with a long cuddle session on the garden in front of the house, which means I get bitten a dozen times, meanwhile she just keeps grinning at her cleverness of creating that habit.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

When you cross the road to avoid another dog and when your on the other side they decide to cross over and walk straight at you


----------



## cat001 (Apr 12, 2008)

The main thing that irritates me personally are people who call me cruel for owning reptiles...and then the same people berate my animal with insults!!!! Calling them aggressive and stupid, they're actually neither of these things, I've trained my snakes to come to me on command and they're super friendly and smart.


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

At work last night it was people who just leave rubbish where it is when there is a bin less then 4ft away from them.


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

cat001 said:


> The main thing that irritates me personally are people who call me cruel for owning reptiles...and then the same people berate my animal with insults!!!! Calling them aggressive and stupid, they're actually neither of these things, I've trained my snakes to come to me on command and they're super friendly and smart.


Oh cheer up. I've been called worse. A lot worse.

Why, I've even been blamed for causing Oscar's HD. Can you believe that.:Facepalm

So, how do you train a snake to come to you on command?

I mean, the animal is deaf after all so you can't simply say, _'Oi Kaa, come 'ere boy'

Can you?_


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

Zaros said:


> I mean, the animal is deaf after all so you can't simply say, _'Oi Kaa, come 'ere boy'_


well, they arent 'deaf' deaf....they just hear through vibrations rather then their nonexistant earholes!

Mine are just super nosey though, if you open the viv its more effort to stop them coming out and crawling over you!LOL


----------



## steveshanks (Feb 19, 2015)

Eeyore reminded me..........Slow drivers, now i have no objection to taking your time on a twisty road, or a wet/dark road but on a big wide clear road WHY are you doing 40mph. We have a road here that used to be a 3 lane road but it was converted back to 2 for obvious reasons but its almost as dangerous as a 2 lane road because of people overtaking the 40mph bimblers


----------



## Elles (Aug 15, 2011)

Maybe they aren’t confident yet. It’s a lot easier to slow down than it is to speed up. I don’t like to see drivers texting in slow moving traffic leaving big gaps, restricting traffic flow and then sitting in the yellow box blocking the junction. I see it pretty much every day on the way home from seeing my horse. A lot of people seem to have a distance they feel comfortable with too. Which is too great a gap for 5mph, but not nearly enough for 70. Scares me witless when I’m in the car with them.  It doesn’t irritate me though, can’t see the point. It’s still better for long distances than walking or horse drawn carriage.


----------



## kittih (Jan 19, 2014)

Today's irritation is...

Complete strangers who send a message about an item I am selling starting "Hi hun..." and ending in a kiss. Just why ??


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

kittih said:


> Today's irritation is...
> 
> Complete strangers who send a message about an item I am selling starting "Hi hun..." and ending in a kiss. Just why ??


It is odd isn't it, as if they are you're friend although I think I would to say something if a friend called me 'hun'.

I dislike being called 'guys' when we are out at a pub having a meal by some young waiter barely out of nappies. We decided we wouldn't want to be called sir or madam either. Surely there must be a reasonably polite way of addressing people by the waiter/waitress other then all encompassing 'guys'.


----------



## karenmc (Feb 3, 2018)

People throwing litter on the floor when there are bins nearby and people not bothering to say thank you. We have always taught our children from.being toddlers to have manners, letting adults pass through gates first on walks out, holding doors for people and saying thank you, you are welcome etc. The other day my 9 year old daughter held door open for a lady with a trolley who just walked past and didn't even acknowledge her help.


----------



## kittih (Jan 19, 2014)

karenmc said:


> People throwing litter on the floor when there are bins nearby and people not bothering to say thank you. We have always taught our children from.being toddlers to have manners, letting adults pass through gates first on walks out, holding doors for people and saying thank you, you are welcome etc. The other day my 9 year old daughter held door open for a lady with a trolley who just walked past and didn't even acknowledge her help.


I was brought up to hold doors open for people and stand aside if a space is narrow to let them through. Quite a few don't even acknowledge me. If I am in a certain frame of mind I say in a loud voice.."it is considered polite to respond by saying thank you too know". Usually I get a completely uncomprehending look back.

Once recently I got a woman who sarcasticly said "thank you!!"at me as l walked through an open door. She was holding it open for my friend who is disabled and walking ahead of me who thanked her and I was concentrating on my friend watching where she placed her stick and feet as there were lots of trip hazards. It completely surprised me so I mumbled a sorry back. It later struck me that it was an electric door that opened by itself so there was no need for her to hold it and by standing where she was she was actually making my friends route narrower. Oh well.


----------



## kittih (Jan 19, 2014)

Siskin said:


> It is odd isn't it, as if they are you're friend although I think I would to say something if a friend called me 'hun'.
> 
> I dislike being called 'guys' when we are out at a pub having a meal by some young waiter barely out of nappies. We decided we wouldn't want to be called sir or madam either. Surely there must be a reasonably polite way of addressing people by the waiter/waitress other then all encompassing 'guys'.


I have a friend who calls me hun. It's not something o would use but I am OK with her doing so. We've known each other for more than 15 years and it's just they way she talks.

It seems very over familiar when a complete stranger does it but it seems to be quite common these days. Like you say I find it weird this false matey ness when you don't know them and they don't know you and why the kiss at the end. Close friends, family and my OH get an x but why would I be kissing a stranger ? 

The guys thing is a difficult one. I say guys to groups younger than me eg talking to students or sometimes a group of much junior colleagues who I know we'll but tend not to use it for people my own age or above.

In a service industry setting I think ladies and gentlemen if it's less casual or just a hello are you ready to order etc is fine.


----------



## cat001 (Apr 12, 2008)

Zaros said:


> Oh cheer up. I've been called worse. A lot worse.
> 
> Why, I've even been blamed for causing Oscar's HD. Can you believe that.:Facepalm
> 
> ...


Some people! :Facepalm

Snakes actually have well developed inner ears and the human voice is within the frequency that snakes can physically hear. They lack external ears though due to fossorial ancestry but can hear airborne sounds as acutely as groundborne vibrations.

Snakes are quick to learn via operant conditioning, and have demonstrated they learn as quickly as birds and mammals. When I tap they come towards me and I can hold my arm out for them to slither up. It makes it so easy to find them when one of them gets out of their enclosure lol.


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

cat001 said:


> Some people! :Facepalm


Some people indeed.:Facepalm

You wanna be teaching that in some schools because when I had a Boa and taught my children all about snakes there was one occasion, nature studies, my youngest's teacher asked the entire class, _'Do snakes have skeletons?'_
His hand was the first up and he proudly answered, 'Y_es they do' _ The teacher then told him he was wrong and that snakes were just like big worms.

Confused and feeling slightly upset by the teacher's response he said, 'My dad has a Boa Constrictor and he said they do'

Teacher said,_ 'Your dad is wrong. They're just a big long muscle'
_
Show and tell became a very big learning curve for more than just the class a week later.

Some teacher's know bugger all!


----------



## steveshanks (Feb 19, 2015)

Just though of one.........Parent and child parking bays......Now before you think i'm a nasty old grump, I have no objection to them when a poor mum (or dad) is struggling with a baby and a pushchair, thats fair enough but when i'm struggling to find a parking space at Argos and a woman pulls into a P and C bay with her 6 foot 2 inches 14 year old i do feel she is taking the wee wee.


----------



## ebonycat (May 15, 2016)

One of my neighborurs calls all females ‘babe’ instead of say hello he says ‘alright babe’, it really gets my back up, I can’t stand it. I want to reply & say ‘I’m not your babe’, ggggrrrr


----------



## SinneJ (Jun 3, 2018)

My sister  I'm 22 now, she is 17 and ofcourse it gets better, but still there is no other person that can get under my skin like her... even with little things I wouldn't even notice with other people.

I'm terrible, I know  but hey I think it's mutual haha

And also slow driving people, but I usually calm down after a few seconds and imagine it's just and elderly couple terrified of traffic or something like that


----------



## SinneJ (Jun 3, 2018)

jetsmum said:


> Lots of things irritate me, I'm just a grumpy old git really.
> People who talk LOUDLY when on their mobiles. Why do people have to shout into their phones? and why oh why do some people have the volume up so loudly that you can hear both sides of the convo? It's totally maddening especially in the confined space of a bus.
> People who are in the room with you, totally ignoring you and reading their texts etc.
> People who spit on the pavement. It's awful seeing them gob out, nasty.
> ...


Hahahahah I feel you... often people here don't even use headphones on the bus, they just play their terrible music for everyone to hear. Sometimes mixed with the music the bus driver is playing. Not maddening at all when you are trying to read up for your exam one last time, that's when you find out how strong you really are, or aren't hehe


----------



## cat001 (Apr 12, 2008)

Zaros said:


> Some people indeed.:Facepalm
> 
> You wanna be teaching that in some schools because when I had a Boa and taught my children all about snakes there was one occasion, nature studies, my youngest's teacher asked the entire class, _'Do snakes have skeletons?'_
> His hand was the first up and he proudly answered, 'Y_es they do' _ The teacher then told him he was wrong and that snakes were just like big worms.
> ...


Wow...what an idiot lol, teaching about nature and doesn't know something so basic is pretty shocking. Mind you, one of my brothers teachers was completely convinced that dolphins were fish.


----------

